# Happy 21st bday!!!



## jd56 (Jul 13, 2013)

So I managed to get the grungy 58 Starlet cleaned up , serviced and even installed some heavy duty spoked S2s with the Pink 2.125 tires that needed to be installed.
Let's remember that all she wanted was for me to paint one of my prized bikes "Pink" for her birthday. That wasn't going to happen so the search was on for a sturdy middleweight or heavyweight Schwinn. With all the intentions to keep it here at the stable with all the others, she made it clear that she needed a bike for commuting from her off campus apt to classes as the Beamer I bought her last year was sucking her dry in fuel and parking costs. But she admits its the best present she ever got.
 Since her mom passed in 2009  from Lukemia she has has a rough time of it. I took her in because the system would have messed with her. She's a good kid, but, that didn't come to pass till after her 1st year in college.

I want to thank Sped Man for picking up the bike in Chicago and packing/shipping to me asap to beat the deadline of next Wednesday the 17th.
I did consider getting her a cheap pink bike from Kmart but, she wanted vintage. That's what I'm talking about. I couldn't wait after I got the blessing from the better half to go for it.
So Anywho the 26 x 2.125  tires really make it pop and the rims Mitch traded for the dropcenters last week seem to fit the fenders. Rims have some wobble but she won't notice. Clearance is good too.
Amazingly enough the 26 x 2.125 (not 2 1/4") mounted fine....really hope she takes good care of it. Another member is sending me a replacement steertube stem bolt and wedge but, I stole one from one of my other schwinn to make do.
The seat was too faded so I installed a good condition Persons spring seat used on Huffys....can't beat that comfort.

Again thanks for all the advice and needed help from everybody. I couldn't have done it without my friends from the cabe , RRB and the SchwinnBikeForum families.
John

Forgot the before picture







then three days of scrubbing and waxing and fitting















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 13, 2013)

WOW!!!!! that bike pops with the matched tires and the cleanup you did.looks like one happy girl coming along soon.it's always nice family helping family.you should be proud of your accomplishment,and hers.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 13, 2013)

*Nice!*

Hey John,,,That came out fantastic!. It just looks so cool & it looks right with the 2.125's.
 She is going to be so surprised!. Everyone should have an Uncle like you..............Wayne


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nice JD! You are definitely a miracle worker. Glad to see you solved the problem of getting Pink rubber on that Starlet.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 13, 2013)

I must admit the search for the bike is my thrill and the hard work....well, it's hard work for these old digits and is a task but, well worth it.
Especially in this case.
Thanks for the comments and no doubt she will be pleased.
I was just told that there is a party in my back yard next week. Better hide the beer and Kahlua!!
But, I think that it's all about getting carded for the 1st legal time...isn't (wasn't) it?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't remember ever being carded. Back in the good ole days out here in the wild west, the legal age was 18 years old. Even though I started earlier, I was never carded. 
Hide all the good stuff for the big event but having a keg of cheap beer would be nice.  LOL


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 13, 2013)

And it is.....Siiiiick!

Great job.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 14, 2013)

I will like to see a pic from the board walk, her riding it. I bet She will get a lots of thumbs up. Nice Job JD.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, the pink tires are even a perfect match to the rosiness of the bike color versus a highlighter pink. They look great!

Your stem and wedge bolt are expected for delivery Tuesday. I don't know if I sent a message letting you know that :o


----------



## jd56 (Jul 14, 2013)

She will get thumbs up even if she's walking, but at least she can get away quicker on a Schwinn. 
And thanks JP. 
I borrowed a bolt and wedge from one of my other Schwinns for the time being....how much do I owe you?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 14, 2013)

Sweet!! Great job. 
Darcie


----------



## jd56 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Drum roll please.....SURPRISE !!*

So we rolled out the Starlet for her today. Being it was her first legal day to drink she has had a couple of shots....then we're off to get some eastern shore seafood.

She seemed to like it.

Thanks to everyone who helped with the project. Really thanks so much. The surprise was pretty exciting for me and Lynette, my wife.
And to think she now has to figure out how to get this to her college campus for her senior year....guess I'll be asked to do that too. 
She better not scratch it or get it stolen but, then again, she's an adult now....

Got to love the family and the genuine excitement they express with my passion, has grown immensely. Provided I keep getting each family member a nice classic rider that they can enjoy and call their own, they all seem to enjoy the passion almost as much as I do.

What a relief....hey honey how many nieces and nephews do we have??:eek:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BllzJzfN4yA


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 17, 2013)

You have the most amazing back yard ever..... !!! Can I come visit haha


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 17, 2013)

*That'a great John!!*

Hey John,,, The video is great, she really loves it.
The basket was a nice finishing touch.
Now, if you dyed your hair pink, that would have really made the moment!.
       Very cool.................Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jul 18, 2013)

Anyone is welcome to the oasis we have in the back forty. Actually its just a 3rd of an acre but, the wife works hard to make it picturesque.
 I will draw the line when it comes to pink hair....not that I have enough to make pink....lol


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 18, 2013)

That was the best birthday surprise ever! You are so good to your family JD, they are lucky to have you! I have to admit that from your sentence "she seemed to like it" I thought her reaction was not going to be what I thought it should be until I saw the video. 
Great job!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 18, 2013)

Not sure how great I treat the family with my presence always is in the bike shop but, it is an awesome feeling to see that they enjoy the bikes almost as much as I....thanks BB.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 18, 2013)

I think the pictures are fantastic, but it would of have bin better if JD, had some pink on too.
 That is a good present.
 Mitch


----------



## robertc (Jul 18, 2013)

John,

In a cleaned up version, that bike is just frigging awesome. I watched the youtube video and I can see that you are thought to be awesome yourself.  Way too go.

Robert


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm glad you got it in time and it all worked out. It looks great!


----------



## TammyN (Jul 18, 2013)

*Wow!*

That's gorgeous!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the moment with me guys.
And to have you girls pipe in and say the bike looks awesome, really means a lot to me.
I'm not a big girls bike fan but, realized in order to get the wife involved or understanding of my passion I had to relent to a hoarder mentality to include more than a couple girls models.
With a daughter and her best friend, my live in niece and her friends I may soon have more girls framed bikes than boys...and thats OK at this point of the addiction.
She took a test ride today and after some seat and handlebar adjustment she was hard to get off of it.
That is just way cool to me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jul 18, 2013)

*And now her first feel for the pavement*

As soon as her hungover had subsided and I got home to watch, she took her virgin ride ( the bike is far from a virgin ride....lol ) on her ride.
Sorry for beating a dead horse here but, it needs to be added to the celebration viewing....then it can rest. 

Then it's to the next project....honey how many kids in the family need a bike? Of course it would be a classic bike....wait my ebay alerts are pinging

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7K1jhdBJlk


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 18, 2013)

"It's the FEEL GOOD story of the year....!"

She looks great on it, I hope she takes care of it and is careful on her campus.

You did a great job, Kudos......!!!!


----------



## cadillacbike (Jul 18, 2013)

*21st*

Fine job!! That is really nice of you. Am like Fatbar love that back yard.    Kevin


----------



## Greg M (Jul 18, 2013)

What are the chances of my getting adopted?


----------



## jd56 (Jul 19, 2013)

I've been through the adoption inspection process before we had our in-vitro twins. Not a fun procedure with the inspection and I doubt they would allow us to adopt any kids or adults for that matter, now. 
They would clearly see I favor my bikes and would probably be classed as a hoarder and most likely neglect the adoptees.....unless they saw the video posted above....hmmmmm,  I'll get back to you on the idea Greg M.

Thanks for the comments Fatbar and Kevin, the backyard is a great photo shoot area. Even if the bike doesn't look that good the yard still improves it's appearance.
And again anyone here on the Cabe is welcome to come pitch a tent and enjoy the yard. But you have to bring your own bike....lol

She enjoyed her first test ride on the bike and the smiles should last a while. She does seem proud of the bike. She wants me to add pink stripes to the Huffy equipped pleated seat that I added.


----------

